# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  XX1-Problem - Verschleiß Kettenblätter, Kettenlängung, Geräusch

## noox

Hinweis: Einen ausführlichen Testbericht der XX1 Schaltung nach einer Saison inkl. weiteren Details zum Verschleiß gibt es hier: XX1 in der Praxis – Langzeit-Test der 1x11 Schaltung von SRAM

Prinzipiell bin ich ja voll zufrieden mit der XX1. Aber neben der Tatsache, dass ich mit der Schaltperformance nicht 100% zufrieden bin (vielleicht das von mir verwendete Shimano Schaltseil zu dick) habe ich jetzt auch ein Problem mit den Kettenblätter.

Ganz am Anfang bin ich das 32er Kettenblatt gefahren, wobei ich nach ein paar Tage sicherheitshalber auf das 30er gewechselt bin.

Beim Samerberg Enduro-Rennen war es extrem matschig. Dabei sind mir dann mehrmals nach den Stages bei den folgenden Anstiegen komische Geräusche aufgefallen. Soweit ich das beobachten konnte, schien es, als würde bei hoher Tretkraft (steiler bergauf, oder Wiegetritt) die Kette unten nicht sauber vom Kettenblatt ablaufen (tangential), sondern noch den einen oder anderen Zahn weiter um das Kettenblatt laufen und dann erst zum Schaltwerk zurücklaufen. Das ganze ist einerseits mit einem deutlichen Geräusch verbunden und man sieht auch die Kette schwingen. Von oben ist es allerdings nicht so 100% ersichtlich. Anfühlen tut es sich fast so wie ein knapp eingestellter Umwerfer, an dem die Kette wegen der Verwindung streift, wenn man in den Wiegetritt geht. 

Nach ein paar Metern - vermutlich, wenn sich der Dreck etwas runtergefahren hatte - bzw. nach etwas Reinigung, war der Spuk aber wieder vorbei, wiederholte sich aber bei mehreren Stages.

Ich bin dann ziemlich lange mit dem 30er Kettenblatt gefahren. Ich glaube für's Kirchberg-Enduro habe ich das 32er Kettenblatt montiert. Außerdem habe ich dann nach ca. 1000 km und 20.000 Höhenmeter (+ etwas Bikepark) die Kette gewechselt. Kette hätte nach der Messlehre noch nicht gewechselt werden müssen. Ich hab auch die gesamte Kettenlängen verglichen - die alte hatte sich um weniger als 1 mm gelängt.

Danach wollte ich für ein Enduro-WE wieder das 30er Kettenblatt montieren. Ich dreh eine Runde - war schon dunkel - aber merke, dass die Schaltung seltsame Geräusche macht, wenn ich kurz mal mehr Druck gebe. Hatte das mit dem Samerberg vergessen. Dachte eher an Kettenlänge, Schaltwerkröllchen-Abstand, ... und hab sicherheitshalber wieder das 32er montiert.

Jetzt für einen Enduro-Urlaubstrip wollte ich wieder das 30er montieren. Es ist alles feinst säuberlich geputzt. Kettenlänge passt genau laut Beschreibung (für's 32 wär's sogar zu kurz). Sobald ich stärker reintrete, macht es Geräusche und man sieht, dass die Kette nicht sauber vom Kettenblatt abläuft. Mehr so ruckartig, ratternd, Kette schwingt leicht. Besser beobachten kann ich es nicht, weil ich mit der Hand oder mit dem Fuß im Stand die Kraft so nicht zusammenbringe, dass ich das Phänomen direkt beobachten könnte.


Kann es wirklich sein, dass so ein XX1-Kettenblatt nur 1.000 km hält? Optisch schaut's schon minimal mehr abgfahren als das 32er aus, mit dem ich vielleicht 200-300 km gefahren bin (also etwas tieferer Abdruck der Kette in den Zähnen). Rein logisch müsste die Kette ja am hinteren Zahn beim Ablaufen hängenbleiben. Falls die Zähne bei allen Kettenblätter gleich geformt sind, dann müsste das Problem bei größeren Kettenblätter größer sein, als bei kleinen. Oder die Zähne sind pro Durchmesser unterschiedlich geformt und es ist gerade beim 30er etwas blöd... 

Ich hab die Zähne verglichen. Die von einem nagelneuen 34er sind eher traprezförmig. Aber gerade beim 30er scheinen die breiten Zähne leichte Einbuchtungen zu haben, wo die Kettenglieder die Kraft übertragen. Kann sein, dass da die Kette hängenbleibt. Ist aber schwer zu sehen, wegen der Form der Zähne und der Eloxierung bzw. abgeriebenen Eloxierung.

Aber es darf doch nicht sein, dass ein 80 Euro Kettenblatt nach 1000 km hinüber ist?


Nochmals der Hinweis: Einen ausführlichen Testbericht der XX1 Schaltung nach einer  Saison inkl. weiteren Details zum Verschleiß gibt es hier: XX1 in der Praxis – Langzeit-Test der 1x11 Schaltung von SRAM

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

Deine Fragen wird dir kaum einer beantworten können, da einfach die Erfahrungen fehlen. Die Zahl an XX1 -Fahrer ist überschaubar, wird auch noch sicher eine Zeit dauern. Wird auch wenig Händler geben, die sich wirklich damit auskennen. Wir sind da sicher Testfahrer. Ich selber kann wenig dazu sagen, weil ich sicher weit weniger unterwegs bin als du und ich so noch gar nicht lang habe. Bei mir funktionierts eigentlich tadellos, vielleicht schau ich auch nicht so genau.

----------


## noox

Paz hat mir empfohlen nochmals die alte Kette zu verwenden. Sehe da: Die um 1 mm gelängte Kette (im Vergleich zur aktuellen, die 200-300 km gefahren bin) ist nix zu hören.

Irgendwie schon schräg. Wennst die Kette hinmachst brauchts ein neues Kettenblatt?

Schräg ist ja, dass wir hier von einer Längung um 0,074% reden. (1 mm auf 136 cm - ok, die 1 mm waren geschätzt. Aber vielleicht sind's dann 0,1 %)

Ich finde das irgendwie schon komisch. Die Schaltung ist ja dafür ausgelegt, dass man Kettenblätter regelmäßig - je nach Anforderung - wechselt. Auch hätte ich gerne mal einen zweiten LRS. Wenn sich dann die Abnutzung und Kettenlängung so krass auswirkt.

Ich werd mal beim Online-Händler anfragen, ob mir die einen Kontakt zu SRAM geben können.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> Schräg ist ja, dass wir hier von einer Längung um 0,074% reden. (1 mm auf 136 cm - ok, die 1 mm waren geschätzt. Aber vielleicht sind's dann 0,1 %)
> 
> Ich finde das irgendwie schon komisch. Die Schaltung ist ja dafür ausgelegt, dass man Kettenblätter regelmäßig - je nach Anforderung - wechselt. Auch hätte ich gerne mal einen zweiten LRS. Wenn sich dann die Abnutzung und Kettenlängung so krass auswirkt.
> .


genau des stell ich mir schwer voll, weil so viele Parameter passen müssen. so schnell mal das KB wechseln, glaub haut nicht hin...

----------


## noox

Eigentlich würde das heißen, dass man regelmäßig zwischen verschiedenen Kettenblättern und Ketten wechseln soll. 

Nachvollziehbar ist der Effekt:

Wenn die Zähne neu sind, sind sie trapezförmig. Wenn sie etwas abgefahren sind - scheinbar schon nach 1000 km, dann bilden sich kleine Rundungen bzw. Vertiefungen. Als das Kettenblatt sehr schmutzig war, lag sie vermutlich Anfangs nicht weit genug innen, sondern wegen dem Dreck auf einem größeren Radius -> größerer Durchmesser. Kette blieb beim Ablaufen an diesen Vertiefungen hängen.

Mit einer neuen, bzw. kurzen Kette ein ähnlicher Effekt. 

Morgen wird's eher Bikepark-Tag. Ich werd's mal mit der neuen Kette und den alten Kettenblatt riskieren, vielleicht verschwindet ja der Effekt nach ein paar Fahrten...

----------


## Tyrolens

1.000 km mit einem Enduro ins so einer kurzen Zeit sind schon eine Ansage. Da bin ich, schätze ich, noch ein Stück weit entfernt. Habe mal eben mein XX1 Kettenblatt angesehen. Da ist grad mal die Farbe weg und nicht mal das überall an den Zähnen. Ich fahre alles mit einem 32er, hinten 11/36, dementsprechend geht viel im Wiegetritt. 
Da die XX1 viel auf Marathon-Bikes verbaut wird, sollte es schon den einen oder anderen geben, der Langstreckenerfahrungen damit hat. Wunder würde mich das schon, wenn das Kettenblatt nach 1.000 km da facto fertig ist. Die Zähne bieten doch viel größere Auflageflächen als sonst.

Am besten fragst du mal auf der Eurobike nach oder suchst dir jemanden in Schweinfurt, der dir weiterhelfen mag.

----------


## noox

Ich bekomme auch einiges zusammen, weil ich grad Anfang der Saison viel bei uns in der Gegend unterwegs war. Und da waren dann häufig 20-30 km pro Tour auf der Ebene dabei. 

Einmal Gaisberg sind bei mir 40 km.

Aber insgesamt bin ich heuer schon sehr fleißig. 44 Tag am Enduro. 16 Tage am Downhill-Bike.

----------


## noox

Also das Kettenblatt ist mit sicherheit einfach verschlissen... nach 700 bis 800 km...

Ich hab jetzt mal wegen der Schaltung rumprobiert. Neues Schaltauge, provisorische, so gerade wie mögliche Zugführung. Also neuen Zug und neues Schaltseil. 

Mit neuem Schaltwerk schaltet es DEUTLICH besser. Zwar meiner Meinung nach noch immer nicht perfekt, aber ich vermute mal akzeptabel. Am Radständer geht's mehr oder weniger problemlos, zumindest wenn man den untersten Gang schnell raufschaltet. Die restlichen scheinen jedenfalls zu funktionieren. Am Parkplatz war's nicht so ganz 100% - aber das liegt vermutlich auch an der teils niedrigen Trittfrequenz.

Was verwunderlich ist: Das Schaltwerk selbst ist nicht merkbar ausgeschlagen. Ich kenne sowas gar nicht. Allerdings: Die Schaltrollen haben merklich Spiel. Da sind Lager eingepresst. Und wennst ein so ein kleines Kugellager seitlich belastest, dann ist das einfach schnell hinüber, denke ich. Gibt's da was mit Rollenlager?

Hab dann getestet, eine Schaltrolle vom neuen Schaltwerk ins alte einzubauen (das obere). Siehe da: Das alte schaltet wie das neue. 


Eine Idee wäre, neue Lager einzupressen. Wobei's interessant ist: Die Lager scheinen 19 mm Außendurchmesser zu haben (wenn ich die Bezeichnung richtig interpretiert habe). Sichtbar sind aber nur knapp mehr als 18 mm. Irgendwie scheint da noch ein Falz drüber zu sein. Aber wie hat man das dann in das harte Material der Schaltrolle reingepresst... 


Nachtrag: 
Hab jetzt nochmals geschaut: Es gibt tatsächlich die Schaltrollen zum Nachkaufen - okkasionäre 50 Euro. Angeblich Keramik-Lager. Laut Beschreibung sind im Schaltwerk auf Keramik-Lager drinnen. Hab die Schaltrollen aufgemacht. Lagerbezeichnung vom alten und neuen ist gleich. Wenn man die Plastik-Abdeckscheibe der Lager raustut, schauen die vom neuen Schaltwerk aber anders aus als die vom alten. 

Also wenn das normal ist, brauchst bei 2000 km pro Jahr 3 Kettenblätter und mindestens ein Schaltrollen-Set (wennst jeweils nur das obere tauscht). 300 Euro Verschleiß pro Jahr (?!)

Ich werd da mal nachfragen...

----------


## Tyrolens

Gut 700 km hab ich jetzt auch zusammen, aber ich könnte nicht sagen, dass das Kettenblatt sehr verschlissen wäre. Kannst mal ein Photo von deinem machen?

----------


## noox

30er oder 32er Kettenblatt?

----------


## FLo33

Ein Freund von mir hat auf sein Epic die XX1-Kurbel montiert, hinten aber 11-36 gelassen, also so wie Tyrolens. Er fährt aber viel mit dem Epic. Ich werde ihn mal befragen.

----------


## Tyrolens

32er Kettenblatt.

----------


## Sethimus

da fahr ich lieber arme leute xx1 (sofern das raceface kb endlich mal auftaucht), da kost mich das kb "nur" 45...

----------


## FLo33

Das oder auf X.01 oder X.91 warten...

----------


## noox

Meine XX1 Kettenblätter:


Das 30er - ganz links hatte nach 700 km und 15.700 Höhenmeter das erste Mal Ausfallerscheinungen im Schlamm (Kette läuft nicht sauber ab sondern bleibt immer wieder mal hängen). Jetzt nach 900 km/21.700 hm und mit neuer Kette geht's auch frisch gereinigt nicht mehr. 

Das 32 in der Mitte hat 570 km und 9.500 Höhenmeter. Bis jetzt noch keine Probleme.

Zum Vergleich ganz rechts ein neues 34er XX1 Kettenblatt.




XX1 Kettenblätter Vorderseite 30-32-34 (900 km - 570 km - 0 km) [Galerie]
								




XX1 Kettenblätter Rückseite 30-32-34 (900 km - 570 km - 0 km) [Galerie]

----------


## noox

Details:




XX1 Kettenblätter Vorderseite. Links 30 nach 900 km. Rechts 32 nach 570 km. [Galerie]
								




XX1 Kettenblätter Rückseite. Links 30 nach 900 km. Rechts 32 nach 570 km. [Galerie]

----------


## FLo33

Die sind deutlich verschlissen! Mit welchem Kettenschmiermittel bist denn unterwegs? Das schaut schon sehr extrem aus.

----------


## noox

Finish-Line. Abwechselnd grün und rot (Teflon, dünnflüssig). Zuletzt hauptsächlich die rote. Ich hab auch eine Schaltung noch nie so gründlich gereinigt wie die. Also sicher 4-5x die zahne komplett gereinigt. Mit Zahnbürste und so. Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ich jemals mit quitschender Kette gefahren bin.

Vielleicht ist das rote doch net so optimal. Aber die grüne zieht halt den Dreck so an.

----------


## FLo33

Das Grüne ist vor allem im Dreck wesentlich besser, da wasserbeständig, was das Rote überhaupt nicht ist. Das Rote soll auch möglichst nicht oder nur kurzfristig im Nassen eingesetzt werden und muss quasi nach jeder Fahrt erneuert werden, auch wenn Finishline schreibt, dass sie " improved wet weather performance" haben. Der Vorteil von solchen Trockenschmierstoffen ist eben das Nichtansetzen von Staub.

Bei uns fährst mit dem Grünen einfach wesentlich besser, mann muss halt die Kette von Zeit zu Zeit vom groben Schmutz befreien und Nachölen.

----------


## noox

Schmieren tu ich fast vor jeder Fahrt. 
Waschen war relativ häufig notwendig. Danach sowieso immer neu schmieren.

Das verschlissene 30er habe ich hauptsächlich mit dem grünen geschmiert. In letzter Zeit verwende ich mehr das rote.

----------


## FLo33

Ich bin ratlos...  :Ooo:

----------


## Sethimus

noox schau dir mal die ganzen spindellosen kettenblattdesigns fuer sram kurbeln an (zb works components, nsb, absolute black etc), die kosten alle weniger als die xx1 kettenblaetter, evtl ne kostenguenstigere alternative wenn die so schnell abnutzen...

ich oel btw alle meine ketten nur mit tri-flow, haelt halt nicht so lang wie normales schmiermittel, dafuer absolut klar und es bleibt kein dreck haften

----------


## noox

Danke. Die XX1-Kurbeln haben einen eigenen Standard. Vorteil, man kann die Kettenblätter sehr easy tauschen. 

Ich schau jetzt mal, ob ich eine Antwort vom Shop, wo ich sie gekauft habe, bzw. von SRAM erhalte...

Würde mich auch interessieren, ob es andren XX1-Fahrern auch so geht.



Edit: Sorry - das mit spindellos habe ich noch nicht gecheckt. Interessant.

----------


## Tyrolens

Ich muss mein Kettenblatt mal putzen, dann mach ich ein Photo. Es müsste nun auch gut 500 km runter haben.

----------


## georg

Verschlissen? DAS soll bereits verschlissen sein? Ich mein, ich bin durchaus dafür die Kette frühzeitig zu tauschen um den restlichen (teuren) Antrieb zu schonen, aber ich kann da beim besten Willen nichts erkennen. Also wenn die SRAM KB bei dem "Verschleißbild" schuld an einem Funktionsausfall der Anlage haben dann hats an der gesamten Konstruktion was. Ich bin früher die Kettenblätter teilweise gefahren bis nur nach der halbe Zahn da war.

Das Problem liegt imho woanders: Kettenblätter, Kette und Zahnkranz "schleifen" sich aufeinander ein. Das war bereits vor eurer Zeit  :Wink:  bei den zusammengestellen (Schraub-)Kränzen ein Problem, man mußte seine Ritzeln  halbwegs gleichartig abnutzen. Denke, dass wird hier ähnlich sein. Also wenn man nach längerer Fahrt (länger bezieht sich auf Verschleiß nicht unbedingt km) KB tauscht kann es durchaus sein, dass es die ersten Stunden hakelt. Oder man wechselt Kette mit KB.

edit: Bei einem KB und Vielfahrern würde ich auf Stahlkettenbläter ausweichen sobal verfügbar. Ernsthaft, Habe ich damals auch gemacht als ich noch km abgespult habe - mittleres KB Onza Stahl, das waren noch Zeiten.  :Wink:   :Mr Purple:

----------


## Sethimus

> Danke. Die XX1-Kurbeln haben einen eigenen Standard. Vorteil, man kann die Kettenblätter sehr easy tauschen. 
> 
> Ich schau jetzt mal, ob ich eine Antwort vom Shop, wo ich sie gekauft habe, bzw. von SRAM erhalte...
> 
> Würde mich auch interessieren, ob es andren XX1-Fahrern auch so geht.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Sorry - das mit spindellos habe ich noch nicht gecheckt. Interessant.


du kannst deine spindel abschrauben und dann direkt eines dieser kettenblatter ranmachen, sparst nochmal gewicht

----------


## pAz

mir war das aufgrund des grossen schraeglaufs von anfang an klar.
ich hab mein enduro zwar nach 30-40 ausfahrten max. nur 5-8 mal gwaschen dafuer aber vor jeder ausfahrt kette, KB, und ritzel mit buerste und fetzen gereinigt und neu geschmiert.
mein blatt schaut nach aehnlich vielen hoehenmetern deutlich besser aus.

fuer mich war klar dass ich jaehrlich 1-2 ketten und 1 KB wechseln muss

----------


## noox

Der Schräglauf scheint aber gar nicht so das Problem zu sein. Es ist der Druck der Kettenrollen auf die einzelnen Zähne. 

Und so wie es scheint, musst du öfters Kettenblatt wechseln als Kette. Bzw. Kette ohne Kettenblatt geht nicht. Vielleicht sind auch die kleinen Kettenblätter anfälliger. Weniger Zähne, mehr Kraft. 

Die Kettenlängung war nach 900 km auch minimal. 1-2 mm auf die gesamt Länge. Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe, ist das 1/5 bis 1/10 der Längung, die eine Kettenlehre bei 0,075 anzeigt.

Was mir heute noch eingefallen ist: Ich kann mich nimmer erinnern, ob ich dann das alte Kettenblatt mit der alten Kette nochmals probiert habe. Ich glaub ich hab das dann wieder zurückgebaut, weil das genau vorm Urlaub war und ich wollte nicht riskieren, dass ich dann irgendwo am Berg Probleme mit der Kette hab.

Bei mir sinds über 50 Ausfahrten, vermutlich einiges mehr km (die, die mehr sind in der Ebene). Aber ich hab mit weniger Kraft als du getreten (doch etwas leichter und nicht so fit wie du).

----------


## noox

Eine andere Frage an die XX1-Besitzer: Wieviel Spiel hat haben bei euch die Schaltrollen? Bei mir sind die Lager mehr oder weniger komplett im A. D.h. sehr viel seitliches Spiel. Und wirkt sich das auf die Schaltperformance aus?

Bei mir ist's so, dass mit den alten Schaltrollen das Runterschalten vom 2 auf den 3. Gang gar nicht geht. Und auch zwischen 10 und 11 ist es ein ziemlicher Krampf. Wenn ich ins alte Schaltwerk die obere Schaltrolle gegen eine neue tausche, dann funktioniert's.

----------


## pAz

dann bleibt wohl nur die kette mit dem KB mitzuwechseln, was aber wegn der laenge eh optimal waer?

----------


## noox

War heute in Wagrain. 15 Runs, die meisten Non-Stop  :Wink:  Bissl Warmfahren für's Enduro-Rennen am WE.

Die "Memories" in Wagrain ist ja immer nass. Radl bissl dreckig net schlimm.

Aber: Rattern mit dem 32er Kettenblatt... nach < 600 km und 5 Bikepark-Tagen.

Scheint so abzulaufen: Etwas Dreck auf dem Kettenblatt. Kette muss wegen dem Dreck einen größeren Umfang umlaufen. Wenn man fest reintritt, dann zieht man die Kette oben und am gesamten Umfang gegen die Zähne. Beim Ablaufen bleibt die Kette dann an den Zähnen hängen und rattert. 

Das Ganze ist umso stärker, je stärker das Kettenblatt abgefahren ist - also je stärker die Hakenbildung ausgeprägt ist. 


Bei herkömmlichen Kettenblätter gibts diese Hakenbildung erst viel Später, weil die ja nicht so lang sind.

Momentan ist der Effekt noch nicht so wild. Scheint eben nur auf die ersten Metern fest reintreten zu sein, nach der Abfahrt. Wenn ich eben nach der nassen "Memories" zum Lift raufgetreten hab.

Ist dieser Effekt sonst bei noch niemanden aufgetreten?

----------


## noox

Wurde jetzt grad von einem User vom gelben Forum kontaktiert, dass dieser dasselbe Problem mit einem 28er Kettenblatt schon nach 500 km hatte. Wenigstens bin ich nicht der Einzige.

----------


## noox

Andere Frage: Mit was würdet ihr das Schaltwerk einkleben? Mir geht die letzten Wochen bzw. Monaten das Schaltwerk ständig auf. Teilweise muss ichs schon mehrmals am Tag nachziehen.

Habs zuletzt auch 2x mit Bremsenreiniger gereinigt vorm einkleben. Ich hab momentan den Syntace Bond 48. Die Loctite habe ich bei uns in den Baumärkten nicht gefunden. 

Gibt's a andere Möglichkeit? Gewinde etwas beschädigen? Hab schon überlegt ein Loch + Gewinde für eine kleine Madenschraube ins Schaltauge zu bohren - hab aber noch nicht genau geschaut, ob da genug "Fleisch" ist.

----------


## Sethimus

mein race face narrow wide ist endlich unterwegs, werd mal beobachten obs damit auch zu deinen problemen kommt

----------


## noox

So schaut das dann aus:



 [Galerie]
								


Mein Shop hat beim Importeur angefragt. Die haben zurückgerufen. Angeblich normaler Verschleiß. Aber so können sie es nicht sagen. Ich sollte es einschicken.

D.h. wer vor hat 2000 km pro Saison zu fahren, braucht ca. 3 Kettenblätter und mindestens 1x Ersatzschaltrollen, wenn nicht zwei. Also XX1-Versschleiß-Kosten pro Saison: 300 - 400 Euro.

----------


## noox

Video:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkDVLBrvvHw

Ich hab seit sicher 15 Jahren keine Schaltungskomponenten wegen Verschleiß gewechselt... Und jetzt bräuchte ich bei einer 1000 Euro Schaltung nach nicht mal einer Saison schon für beide Kettenblätter und die Schaltrollen Ersatz...

----------


## FLo33

Ich glaube, ich warte noch ein wenig mit dem Umstieg auf ein KB...  :EEK!: 

Das ist alles gar nicht schön!

----------


## grisch

Ich bin schon seit 2 jahren auf einem KB unterwegs ;-) 1x10 reicht mir persönlich!

----------


## noox

Wenn SRAM dabei bleibt, dass das Verschleiß ist, dann feile ich die Haken einfach weg und fahr die weiter.

Die Frage ist, ob es nur daran liegt, dass die Zähne länger sind, und dadurch eben die Kette hängenbleibt, sobald etwas Verschleiß da ist, oder ob der Verschleiß auch höher ist, weil vielleicht das Alu weicher ist als normal -letzteres glaub ich allerdings nicht. Der Effekt dürfte einfach wegen der langen Zähne auftreten. Die aber wiederum essentiell für das Halten der Kette am Kettenblatt ohne Führung sind.

----------


## FLo33

Was für einen Kassette und KB fahrst denn? 36-11 und 30? Das wäre momentan meine angestrebte 1x10-Lösung

----------


## klamsi

Hab mein RaceFace NarrowWide bereits in Maribor Testen können. Die Funktion ist einwandfrei aber die Sache mit dem Verschleiß werd ich auch mal näher beobachten.

11-36 mit am 30er ist halt schon recht gering. A 32 schadet finde ich nicht wenn ma in da Ebene auch mal bissi schneller treten möchte.

Hab übrigens gelesen das Shimano in den nächsten Wochen in die Richtung was präsentieren wird. Weiß da schon jemand mehr?

----------


## pAz

zur interbike wirds vorgstellt...

----------


## georg

> Mit was würdet ihr das Schaltwerk einkleben?


 Loctite 243.



> weil vielleicht das Alu weicher ist als normal


 Irgendjemand wirst ja kennen, der das mal schnell prüfen kann.



> Der Effekt dürfte einfach wegen der langen Zähne auftreten.


Glaub ich nicht. Früher waren die Zähne auch länger und da gabs kein Problem nur weniger Verschleiß.

Ich fang mal an wild zu spekulieren:
1) Eventuell ist das ein Problem in Zusammenhang schmale Kette + Schräglauf? Ist das in allen Gängen?
2) Schaltrollenproblem: Ist die obere Schaltrolle eh nicht zu nah am Kranz?
3) Ist aber wirklich wild: Eventuell zu dicker Fußbereich der Zähne. Also die Zähne sind am Grund zu "stark" seitlich gesehen.

Du spielst eh so gerne mit Videos: Montier mal 3 Kameras am Radl: Eine die von oben auf den Einlauf schaut, eine seitlich beim Auslauf und eine unten.  :Big Grin:  Dann schau ma uns das in Zeitlupe an.  :Smile:

----------


## grisch

heuer: 32 - 11/36
letztes jahr: 34 - 11/36

kommt auf fitness drauf an ;-)




> Was für einen Kassette und KB fahrst denn? 36-11 und 30? Das wäre momentan meine angestrebte 1x10-Lösung

----------


## Tyrolens

Mir 32-11/36 kommt man schon erstaunlich weit. 
Die aktuelle Hausrunde hat irgendwas bei 1.000 hm... das funktioniert. 
Bergab passt mir das 32 KB gerade richtig, kleiner würd ich es nicht wollen. 

Noox' Probleme sind schon ordentlich. Immerhin gibt es jetzt schon einen zweiten mit solchen Problemen. Müssten aber noch viel viel mehr sein. Die XX1 hat sich ja relativ gut verkauft.

----------


## stinky5

> So schaut das dann aus:
> 
> D.h. wer vor hat 2000 km pro Saison zu fahren, braucht ca. 3 Kettenblätter und mindestens 1x Ersatzschaltrollen, wenn nicht zwei. Also XX1-Versschleiß-Kosten pro Saison: 300 - 400 Euro.


Ich fahr wie von Flo33 schon angesprochen ein Epic 29er mit XX1 Spider/32 KB und 11-36 hinten. Ich hab beim Umstieg von 2x10 auf 1x10 eigentlich nur den Spider bzw. das Kettenblatt der SRAM Kurbel getauscht, die schon am Epic oben war. Kette war bis heute eine KMC 10-fach. Trotz fehlendem Type-2 Schaltwerk hab  ich übrigens mit dem XX1 KB noch nie eine Kette verloren.

In der Kombination mit der ziemlich verschliessenen 10-fach KMC hatte ich bis dato eigentlich keine Probleme. Ich habe heute testweise eine (fast) neue 10-fach Campa Record montiert, da die KMC die besten Jahre hinter sich hatte. Die Längung der KMC im Vergleich zur Campa war schon erschreckend. Aber auch mit der Kette - kein Problem, Schaltung läuft dazu gefühlt leiser.

Angeblich ist der Innenabstand zwischen 10 und 11-fach Ketten ident, somit sollten meine Ergebnisse auch auf 11-fach übertragbar sein.

----------


## stinky5

Es sei noch angemerkt, dass ich kein Fan von SRAM Ketten bin. Vielleicht ist eine Campa 11-fach mit KMC Quick-Link (Empfehlenswert wegen der etwas dürftigen Montage der Campa-Ketten mit 100+ Euro Kettennieter) aus Verschleisssicht ohnehin die bessere Wahl. Die Quick-Links, sowohl die SRAM als auch KMC sind mit entsprechender Zange auch mehrfach verwendbar.

----------


## FLo33

Bei Bike Radar gibts ein Review zum Race Face Narrow Wide Ring.

Die sind davon begeistert und konnten scheinbar auch schon länger damit fahren. Für mich sind die eine der wenigen Ausnahmen, die bei Tests auch wirkliche Kritiken hinschreiben.

----------


## noox

Beim Ischgl Overmountain Rennen hatte ich übrigens auch beim 2. Kettenblatt die ersten Geräuschentwicklungen nach den Stages im Dreck 

32er Kettenblatt: 650 km, 11.000 Höhenmeter, 5 Bikepark-Tage. 

Zum Reklamieren bin ich noch nicht gekommen. Werd das aber machen.

----------


## Mannie

Ich würde  georg punkt aber nicht außer acht lassen. Ich kenen viele die beim Verschleißtausch eben nicht nur die Kette tauschen sondern eben auch Kettenblätter und Kassette, eben weil das gleichzeitig miteinander verschleißt und sich aufeinander anpasst. Wenn du dann neue dinge mit rein bringst, passen sie nicht mehr 100% und es gibt Probleme.
Der Schräglauf sollte doch auch nicht das Problem sein, weil die Kassette doch nicht breiter geworden ist, weil sogar bei 2x10 kann man auf jedem KB alle Ritzel hinten fahren, dann sollte ein KB das mittig davon sitzt auch keine Probleme verursachen.

----------


## noox

Ich hab zu dem Thema einiges gelesen. Bezügich Verschleiß gibt's zwei bis drei Strategien. 
1. Kette häufig tauschen, um damit die Lebensdauer von Zahnkranz und Kettenblatt zu verlängern
2. Alles zusammenfahren bis nimmer geht und dann alles tauschen
3. Zwei Ketten abwechselnd tauschen (gibt's irgendeine Regel, ab wann man jeweils Kette tauschen sollte)

Wobei es nicht wirklich klar ist, welche Strategie die beste (günstigste) ist.

Interessant ist aber, dass bei XX1 nur das Kettenblatt verschleißt. Der Kettenverschleiß (Längung) ist momentan DEUTLICH geringer, als der Verschleiß, wo man normalerweise nach Strategie 1 wechselt. Das deckt sich auch mit dem Werbeversprechen von SRAM, dass die XX1 Ketten langlebiger als herkömmliche Ketten sind. Allerdings ist das Kettenblatt schon kaputt. Genau genommen sind beide Kettenblätter nach jeweils 600 - 700 km und 3 - 6 Bikepark Tagen mehr oder weniger kaputt. Nach 800 km dann endgültig.

Ich Tippe trotzdem auf die Bauform. Ich hab jetzt gemessen (unwissenschaftlich die Schiebelehre auf die Zähne oben angesetzt und bis zum tiefsten Punkt gemessen): Das verschlissene 30er und neue 34 haben da eine Höhe von 6,85 bis 6,90 mm. Die 24, 32, 44er Kettenblätter von einer alten XT Kurbel haben 4,5 bis 6 mm. Was aber den fast noch größeren Unterschied macht: Die Zähne der herkömmlichen Kettenblätter sind dreieckförmig, die der XX1 sind deutlich trapezförmig mit fast senkrechten Schenkel. 

Auch bei einem deutlich verschlissenem herkömmlichen Kettenblatt kann die Kette nicht hängenbleiben, weil die Zähne kürzer sind und die Schenkel viel flacher sind. Dauert viel länger bis sich da Haken bilde, wenn das überhaupt geht.

Anders bei den XX1-Kettenblätter. Wenn sich da eine minimale Vertiefung an den Zähnen ergibt, dann hat sich da quasi schon ein Haken gebildet. Bei etwas Dreck auf dem Kettenblatt bzw. höherer Druck auf die Kette bleibt sie dem Haken hängen.


Ich bin früher tausende Kilometer mit denselben Kettenblättern gefahren. Sicher sind's verschlissen. Aber es funktionierte. Jetzt kaufst dir um 1000 Euro eine Schaltung und musst dir pro Saison um 3 x 90 Euro Kettenblätter kaufen. Dazu idealeweise eine Kette und zusätzlich noch Schaltwerk-Röllchen. Vielleicht sollten's XX1 im Abo-Modus verkaufen.

----------


## noox

Ich werd's jetzt mal einschicken und schauen, was SRAM sagt. Aber wenn da nix G'scheites rauskommt, werde ich die Zähne einfach minimal abschleifen.

----------


## BoB

Wenn das wirklich wegen dem Verschleiss ist, könnte man die KB auch in Stahl bauen. Wenn mans entsprechend dimensioniert wird sich das zusätzliche Gewicht auch in Grenzen halten. Sowas gabs auch früher in hochwertiger Ausführung als mittleres KB zu kaufen zB von Onza.

Ich war heuer im Oberengadin und Gardasee auf Bike-Urlaub, 11x1 ist für mich keine Option  :Stick Out Tongue:  teilweise hät ich mir ein 20er gewünscht...

----------


## noox

Meiner Meinung nach müsste man die Zähne eine Spur anders formen. Die Zähne zumindest auf der einen Seite schräger. Unter Umständen könnte es auch an den breiten Zähne liegen. Die haben ja eine Ausnehmung an den Kanten, damit dort die schmalen Laschen der Kette Platz haben. Vielleicht stehen die schmalen Laschen ja auch an den breiten Zähnen an. Aber eher dürfte schon die Kettenrolle an den Zähnen hängenbleiben.

Da die Zähne so lange sind, zeigen vermutlich die Zähne schon nach hinten, obwohl die Kette noch gar nicht vom Zahn komplett abgelaufen ist. 


Aufbau der Zähne. Die Schenkel der Zähne sind relativ senkrecht zum Umkreis. Bei herkömmlichen Kettenblätter sind die Zähne deutlich dreieckförmiger:



 [Galerie]
								



Das Fotos ist zwar leicht verzerrt, aber so ungefähr verdeutlicht es, was ich meine: Die roten Linien sind senkrecht zueinander. Dort wo sie sich schneiden sollte die Kette vom Kettenblatt ablaufen. Die zwei grünen Linien gehen durch die Mitte von zwei Zähnen. Da die Zähne so lang sind und die Schenkel der Zähne fast parallel zu diesen Linien verlaufen, bleibt die Kette hängen, wenn sich minimale Einbuchtungen (Haken) in den Zähnen gebildet haben. (Das Foto ist vom ungefahrenem Bike)



 [Galerie]

----------


## Red

Mir ist gestern aufgefallen, dass die Race Face Narrow Wide ein deutlich runderes Zahnprofil haben.

----------


## tkolb

Ich hatte bei meinem Enduro mit SRAM XX1 in diesem Winter auch das Geräusch-Problem (rasselnd). Da die Beschreibung von Noox ziemlich genau mit meinen Problem übereinstimmte (erst aufgetreten nach Kettenwechsel, nur bei grossen Zug auf der Kette, nur wenn die Kette dreckig ist...), hätte ich gewettet, dass das Kettenblatt das Problem verursacht. 

 Bei mir hat ein neues Kettenblatt nicht geholfen, weil das Schaltwerk selber (Umwerfer) defekt war. Dieser wurde von Sram auf Garantie ersetzt und nun ist das Geräusch endlich weg.

----------


## noox

Danke für die Info. 

Inwiefern war das Schaltwerk defekt? Hab auch schon von jemanden anderen gehört, dass bei dem der Type2 bzw. Clutch-Mechanismus zu wenig Spannung aufbaute und er deswegen die Kette verlor.

Schaltwerk kann ich mir bei mir aber nicht vorstellen. Es ist eindeutig, dass die Kette an den Zähnen hängenbleibt.

----------


## tkolb

Die Details des Schaltwerkdefekts kenne ich nicht. Das Schaltwerk wurde durch meinen Mechaniker im Specialized Concept Store gewechselt. Er hat zuerst ein neues 30er Kettenblatt montiert, konnte jedoch beim Abfahren einer Testrunde das Geräusch immer noch hören. Danach hat er das alte Kettenblatt wieder montiert, jedoch ein neues Schaltwerk verwendet. Mit dem neuen Schaltwerk war das Geräusch weg.

Hier noch zwei kurze Videos, auf welchen das Geräusch deutlich zu hören ist:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8O...it?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8O...it?usp=sharing

Ich habe meine Beitrag gepostet um darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass nicht immer das Kettenblatt der Grund für ein XX1 Geräusch sein muss.

Wenn es für dich wichtig ist, kann ich beim Mechaniker die Details des Schaltwerkdefekts anfragen.

----------


## noox

Danke. Beim ersten Video hört es sich genauso an, wie bei mir. Beim 2. Nicht so unbedingt - soweit ich mich erinnern kann - liegt aber vielleicht daran, dass ich mit dem Ohr  nicht so nah dran bin wie du da mit der Kamera.

Eine Frage: Das Video ist mit altem Kettenblatt und altem Schaltwerk. Hast du jetzt das neue Kettenblatt drauf? Oder das alte mit neuem Schaltwerk? Vielleicht war ja die Hauptursache schon das Kettenblatt, aber zusätzlich gab's ein Problem mit dem Schaltwerk.


Dass das Schaltwerk einen Einfluss auf das Problem, das ich bei mir diagnostiziert habe, haben könnte, kann ich mir nur so vorstellen, dass das neue Schaltwerk die Kette schon früher vom Kettenblatt zieht. Also für eine gerade Kette unten zwischen Kettenblatt und Schaltrollen sorgt (höhere Spannung?). Damit muss es dann nicht so massiv runtergezogen werden, wie das bei mir der Fall war, wenn die Kette noch ein paar Zähne weiter um das Kettenblatt läuft.

Allerdings kann das nicht erklären, warum das Problem auch mit einem neuen Kettenblatt und dem alten Schaltwerk aufgetreten ist. Da muss es dann doch was anderes sein.


Generell komme ich immer mehr zu der Auffassung, dass der Grund mehr oder weniger Nuancen bei der Abnützung des Kettenblatts sind. Vielleicht liegt's an der Belastungsart von manchen Fahrern oder hängt mit der Spannung am Schaltwerk zusammen. Vielleicht sind's auch Toleranzen bei der Kette oder dem Kettenblatt. Dass sich im Normfall die Zähne gleichmäßiger vom Grund bis an die Spitzen abnützen, in manchen Fällen aber vermehrt am Grund und weniger an den Spitzen und es dann zu dem von ganz wenigen beobachteten Phänomen  kommt. Ich glaube, dass man es außerdem relativ einfach in den Griff bekommt, indem man mit einer Feile die Spitzen der Zähne auf einer Seite ganz leicht wegnimmt. Falls es bei mir nochmals auftritt, werde ich das mal testen.


Wäre wie gesagt interessant, ob du das Problem jetzt mit dem alten Kettenblatt und neuem Schaltwerk nicht mehr hast.

----------


## tkolb

Ja, ich verwende immer noch die alte Kettenblatt, da dieses gemäss dem Mechaniker noch okay aussieht (2'500 km / ca. 150 Stunden gefahren). In Kombination mit dem neuen Schaltwerk habe ich das Geräusch definitiv nicht mehr.

----------


## noox

Ok, das ist schräg.

----------


## Innsbruuucker

@noox Hast du das/die Kettenblätter bei Sram reklamiert? Was war das Ergebnis?

----------


## noox

Das 30er habe ich ersetzt bekommen. Das bin ich jetzt am Freitag erstmals gefahren.

Es ist allerdings nichts Näheres dabei gestanden.

----------


## tkolb

News von der Geräusch-Front:

Zwei Wochen nachdem mein Schaltwerk getauscht wurde hat das altbekannte Geräusch wieder begonnen. Nach der Montage eines neues 32er Kettenblattes war das Geräusch weg. Ich habe dann ein neues 30er gekauft und montiert. Seit zwei Wochen fahre ich nun regelmässig und hatte bisher kein Geräusch mehr. 

Es war also trotzdem eher das Kettenblatt als das Schaltwerk.

----------


## noox

Vielen Dank für das Update. Klingt für mich nachvollziehbarer.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

So, nachdem ich mein Race-Enduro-irgendwas-Bike mit XX1 und Next SL Kurbel bekommen hab, bin ich gespannt, ob ich diesmal Probleme haben werde. Die Kurbel war vom alten Bike und ich muß sagen, daß sich das RF Kettenblatt um Einiges weniger abnützt als das von SRAM.
Sieht vom Abrieb recht wenig aus, dürften einfach auch die härtere Legierung benutzen. Beim alten Rad hab ich mal das Schaltseit neu justiert, dann ist alles wieder recht gut gegangen. Sicher hat SRAM ein paar stille Veränderungen vorgenommen, wer weiß...Ist schon meine dritte Garnitur, soweit alles perfekt..
Mir ist aufgefallen, daß die hinteren Rollen des Schaltwerkes wahnsinnig viel Dreck aufnehmen, mehr als ein normales Schaltwerk...

----------


## seppwurz

Hallo

Habe diesen Thread schon länger verfolgt und hätte gerne einen Tipp !

Bei meinem S-Works mit XX1 und 34 Kettenblatt ist der Antrieb sehr laut / knarzen wenn man Druck auf die Pedale gibt !

Sollte man das in den Griff bekommen wenn man ein neues Kettenblatt / Kette montiert !?

Oder bleibt dieses Dilemma weiter bestehen und man muß damit leben ?

Bei einer bergtour kann das richtig NERVEN !

Wenn man das nicht abstellen kann , werde ich wohl auf Shimano umsteigen müssen !!!

Wer hat einen TIPP oder Info dazu wie man das wegbekommt

                           Danke Peter

----------


## Tyrolens

Guten Morgen,das Kettenblatt ist gereinigt? Bei den aktuellen Bedingungen mache ist das vor jeder Ausfahrt. Kurz mit der Zahnbürste drüber - ich bilde mir ein, dass das hilft.

----------


## noox

Knarzen? Also nicht dieses Rattern, dass hier im Thread beschrieben ist? Im Video hört man das Geräuscht, das durch ein verschlissenes Kettenblatt hervorgerufen wird, eh ziemlich gut. Falls es das ist, dann macht's eine neue Kette schlimmer, ein neues Kettenblatt sollte helfen. Wenn du am Kettenblatt eine Hakenbildung erkennenkannst, dann würde ich das nächste Mal versuchen, diese Haken wegzufeilen.

Am Dienstag bin ich etwas im Gatsch herum gefahren. Da war das Geräusch wieder kurzzeitig zu hören - bei einem neuen 30er Kettenblatt nach 360 km und 8000 Höhenmeter

Knarzen kann viele Ursachen haben. Ich hab einen Tag vorm Finale-Ligure-Urlaub festgestellt, dass 2 Lager im Hinterbau hinüber sind. Wurde in Finale dann noch etwas schlimmer, und irgendwann hat's dann im Wiegetritt zum Knarzen angefangen. Hab das aber auf die defekten Lager geschoben. Und da wir nie wirklich viel an den Bikes geschraubt haben, habe ich sonst nicht viel nachgeschaut. Bin dann erst zuhause draufgekommen, dass es eine lockere Kettenblatt-Schraube war. Die Origina-Schrauben für die XX1-Kurbel sind ja aus Alu und relativ empfindlich (hab schon 2 abgedreht). Kettenblätter soll man ja normalerweise relativ fest anschrauben - eben um Geräusche zu verhindern. Bei den XX1-Schrauben muss man da sehr vorsichtig sein - bei einer dürfte ich zu vorsichtig gewesen sein und die hatte sich gelockert.

Klassiker für's Knarzen ist das Innenlager. Ich hab ein Pressfit PF30 - da hört man schon immer mal wieder von Leuten mit Probleme mit Knarzen. Nachdem mein Bike neu aufgebaut war, hab ich's nochmals rausgebaut und ein zweites Mal (mit Fett) eingebaut und es hat noch immer geknarzt. Beim 3. Mal habe ich's dann eingeklebt (Schraubenkleber, mittelfest). Lagerwechsel musste ich auch schon machen - ich hab mir dann nur die Industrie-Lager besorgt und hab die Lager mit einem Innenauszieher rausgezogen, damit die eingeklebte Lagerschale drinnen bleibt. 

Knazen kann wie gesagt viele Ursachen haben. Oft glaubt man auch es hört sich so an als käme es von X und in Wirklichkeit kommt es woanders her. Also auf die Geräuschquelle kann man sich nicht immer verlassen. Typisch sind:

Innenlager (fest angezogen, gut eingepresst, Lager - wobei Lager oft nicht knarzt sondern man eher Spiel oder Schwergängigkeit spürt)Kurbel (festgeschraubt)Kettenblätter (auch häufig)Hinterbaulager (eher seltener - da spürt man außerdem meist das Spiel oder Schwergängigkeit, wenn man den Dämpfer ausbaut)Wenn es nur im Sitzen ist: Sattel selbst, Sattelklemmung, SattelstützenklemmeNabenlagerWenn es ganz blöd zugeht, könnte sogar sein, dass sich ein Problem im Steuersatz so blöd im Rahmen ausbreiten, dass es sich anhört, als würde es von woanders kommen. Aber normalerweise merkt man, dass es vom Steuersatz kommt.

----------


## FLo33

Ein weiterer Klassiker ist das Schaltauge. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Ok, das hatte ich  noch nicht - wobei mein XX1 Schaltwerk sich ständig lockert(e). Nachdem das dann irgendwann alle paar Tage passiert ist (trotz Schraubensicherung), habe ich dann mal wirklich sehr sauber entfettet, Das Schaltwerksgewinde "beschädigt" (Eisensänge oder so) und eingeklebt. Dann hat's länger gehalten. In Finale wurde es aber wieder locker. Knarzen verursacht es bei mir nicht - sondern die Schaltung passt dann irgendwann nimmer.

Wobei es hier ums Schaltwerk geht. Schaltauge ist ja wiederrum auf den Rahmen geschraubt...

Prinzipiell kann's Knarzen wirklich von jeder Verbindung kommen.

Und was ich noch vergessen habe: Durch einen Riss im Rahmen natürlich auch!

----------


## huidiwui

Hi, 

hab das schöne Knarzen auch am Radl... XO 11 fach.
Innenlager hab ich tauschen lassen, nun denke ich dass es vom Werfer kommt. Werde mal den Werfer mit Silikonspray behandeln, ich denke diese spezielle auf Spannung-Haltekupplung könnte das auslösen, wenn man da überhaupt dazu kommt... irgendwie schon ärgerlich

----------


## noox

Knarzen kann aber viele Ursachen haben und muss nix XX1-Spezifisches sein. Ich hatte urspruenglich ein Knacken im PF30-Lager. Das ist aber auch nix XX1-Spezifisches sondern kann alle (Pressfit-) Lager betreffen. Ich habs dann schlussendlich eingeklebt. Das Geräusch, um das es mir bei diesem Thread urspruenglich gagangen ist kommt vom Kettenblatt und ist ein Rattern.

----------


## huidiwui

oje das kann ja noch lustig werden bis ich die Quelle finde...

Ich versuch heute mal den Werfer zu versorgen, denn bei Querbewegung des Werfers von Hand (an der unteren Spannrolle) machte er auch im Stillstand bereits verräterische Geräusche. Schwer zu sagen, aber is ein Gebrauchtkauf des Bikes, bin ansonsten voll zufrieden nur des is halt lästig.
Werde danach mal updaten, ob das was genutzt hat.

----------


## Tyrolens

Ja ja, die unliebsamen Geräusche. 

Habe ein Knarzen, aber nur bei Wiegetritt auf dem größten Ritzel.

Was ich bisher gemacht habe: 

- Hinterbau zerlegt, gereinigt, alle Lager abgeschmiert, wieder montiert,
- Kassette demontiert, Kassette und Kassettenträger gereinigt, ein wenig gefettet und wieder montiert,
- Kurbel demontiert, Kettenblatt und Spider demontiert, alles gereinigt, gefettet, wieder montiert;

Knarzen tut es noch immer, nur weniger. 

Neue Hinterbaulager kommen demnächst rein.

Dann bliebe eigentlich nur mehr das Innenlager übrig.

Die Geräusche am Kettenblatt werden deutlich weniger, wenn die Friktionskupplung deaktiviert ist.

----------


## huidiwui

Dein letzer Satz würde einiges erklären, wenn der Werfer des Problem wär oder?

----------


## huidiwui

ok also hab gestern den werfer mit trockensolikonspray bearbeitet, noch immer das eher hochfrequente knarzen (pro kurbelumdrehung mind 2x). hatte aber auch die kette geölt und nach einiger zeit ist anscheinend die geräuschquelle auch vom öl erreicht worden.
ich denke daher dass es eine der spannrollenlager vom werfer war...

d.h. es läuft nun völlig ruhig!!! zum glück!

----------


## FLo33

Nur zum Verständnis, hinten werkt ein Schaltwerk, vorne wirft ein Umwerfer.

----------


## Tyrolens

Natürlich der Umwerfer.  :Wink: Wie gesagt, durch die starke Kettenspannung und die narrow-wide Zähne wird's ein wenig lauter. Besser wird's, wenn die Kette etwas ausgeleiert ist.  :Wink:

----------


## huidiwui

also ich kenn die ausdrücke werfer (=schaltwerk) und umwerfer

----------


## huidiwui

Hab das Geräusch wie berichtet weg bekommen, aber-welch Wunder- es kehrt wieder, vor allem nach trockenen Touren trotz Kettenöl, denke dass die Schaltrollenlager hinüber sind. Jetzt hab ich mal nachgesehen was die kosten, keine exakte tiefe Recherche, aber ich kann jetzt schon sagen die spinnen ja alle!

Ersatzschaltrollen mit Keramiklager (hab keine anderen gefunden) um 80 Euro???
Hab mir ein neues 11fach Schaltwerk um 150 Euro bestellt ... im Abverkauf wohlgemerkt... also diese 11 fach Geschichte macht mich langsam stutzig...
 :Wink:

----------


## Tyrolens

Jetzt zur 3. Ketten fängt mein 32er Kettenblatt auch zu knattern an. Ist zwar nur leicht spürbar, wenn ich voll rein trete, aber zur 4. Kette wird sich das vermutlich nicht mehr einlaufen.
Werde mir dann aber eher kein XX1 Kettenblatt kaufen, sondern vielleicht eines von Race Face oder so.
Bin noch immer auf da von E13 gespannt.

----------


## FLo33

Beim Race Face ist halt die Führungsfunktion oder Haltefunktion der Kette nicht so ausgeprägt. Ich weiß es aus eigener Erfahrung und im gelben Forum ist der Tenor auch in diese Richtung. Ich habs jedoch nur mit einem konventionellen Schaltwerk montiert, kann sein, dass ein Type 2 das besser macht. Ich hab jedenfalls die freesolo Führung oben montiert und seit dem keine Probleme mehr.

Was mich auch reizen würde, wäre ein B-Labs B-Ring oval in 32t. Der hat im Totpunkt 30 und im "Maxmomentpunkt" 34, wäre perfekt. Ich fürchte nur, dass auch der nicht ohne Reibungskupplungs-SW funktionieren wird und bei dem Ei eine Führung zu montieren wird oben schwierig. ;-)

----------


## noox

Das Race Face hatte z.B. dasselbe Problem mit der Zahnverkürzung an einer Stelle (unten, wo die Kette immer schlägt). Das Rattern kommt daher, weil die Zähne beim XX1 extrem steile Flanken haben. Also wenn dreieckförmige Zähne das eine Extrem wären und rechteckige das andere, dann sind die XX1 näher am rechteckigen ohne großartige Abrundungen. Und an diesen Ecken bleibt die Kette hängen, was dann zum Rattern führt. Bei meinen zwei aktuellen Zahnrädern ist es deutlich weniger (also nur bei Dreck) als bei meinem ersten 30er Kettenblatt. Hab jetzt in 2 Jahren jeweils das 30er und das 32er ausgetauscht.

----------


## Tyrolens

Hat SRAM die Zahlform überarbeitet? 

Der B-Ring wär ja mal lustig zu probieren, aber fast 70 Euro? Da sind die von SRAM ja noch günstig. 

Zwischenzeitlich haben so viele kleine Kettenblattbuden aufgemacht, dass eine Übersicht schwierig ist.
Am ehesten traue ich es halt SRAM zu, dass sie die Zahnform so gut wie möglich hin bekommen.
Im gelben Forum gibt es einen, der Kettenblätter mit extrem strammen Sitz machen soll.
Das ist vielleicht nicht mal das Problem, so lange sich die Kette irgendwie einlaufen kann.

----------


## FLo33

Du meinst Mirfe  :Wink: 

Absolute Black soll auch noch sehr gut sein, fertigen in UK und scheinen auch sehr gut zu funktionieren.

----------


## Tyrolens

Ich könnt eines bei works components gleich mit bestellen.

----------


## FLo33

Das sind aber keine ovalen  :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## Tyrolens

Bringt's das oval.
Damals vor 20 Jahren in meiner Jugend hat sich das mit dem Oval jedenfalls nicht durchgesetzt.  :Big Grin: 
Die Theorie versteh ich wohl, aber die Praxis?

----------


## FLo33

Mein erstes Bike, gekauft 1990, hatte auch Shimano Biopace. Das ist aber nicht zu vergleichen mit den jetzt erhältlichen ovalen. Shimano hat ein den heutigen Konzepten diametral entgegengesetztes Prinzip verwendet. Der kleinste Durchmesser war an den Moment-Maximalpunkten und der größte dort, wo man das geringste Moment erzeugt. Idee dahinter war, dass man mit Kraft Schwung aufnimmt und den Totpunkt leichter überwindet... naja...

Heute machen sie es genau umgekehrt, um die ungleiche Kraftverteilung zu kompensieren und ein möglichst gleichmässiges Antriebsmoment zu erzeugen.

Die Praxistauglichkeit zeigt sich für mich daran, dass Straßenfahrer die Dinger geschwärzt fahren, ohne dafür Sponsorengelder zu bekommen. Ein Sir Bradley Wiggins hat genug Erfolg damit, ein gewisser Tony Martin auch...

----------


## Tyrolens

Ja eh und ich merk's ja auch, dass die Überwindung des Totpunkts vor allem bei niedriger Kadenz Kraft braucht. 
Wie ist das dann beim Treten? Die Übersetzung schwankt ja dann, wirkt sich das auf die Geschwindigkeit aus, die dann ja ein wenig oszillieren müsste, oder auf die Haxn, die dann halt nicht mehr gleichmäßig treten? Oder ist es umgekehrt, dass wir das mit runden KB haben und die ovalen es dann kompensieren? 


Am besten, du probierst es mal aus.  :Smile:

----------


## FLo33

> (...)
> 
> Am besten, du probierst es mal aus.


 :Big Grin: 

Ich denke, dass sich die Haxen dran gewöhnen, mit einer nicht konstanten Frequenz zu pedalieren.

----------


## dirtbiker13

hallo Leute,

so jetzt ist es anscheinend soweit, das 42er Ritzel auf der 11-fach XX1 Kasette scheint verschlissen zu sein, jedenfalls rutscht die Kette im steilen Uphill drüber und das nach nicht einmal einen dreiviertel Jahr, bei diesen bescheidenen Sommer, wo ich eh nicht soviel zum fahren gekommen bin !!!

hatte jemand schon das gleiche Problem !!!  kann man das 42er Ritzel separat wechseln bzw. bietet jemand diesen Service an, im Netz ist nichts zu finden, oder muss ich mir ein neues Ritzelpacket kaufen !!!  weil wenn ich in einer Saison neben 2 Kettenblättern und Kette auch noch das Ritzelpacket wechseln muss, dann stellt sich mir bei XX1 neben allen Vorteilen schön langsam die Sinnfrage  :Mad:

----------


## noox

Ok, das mit Drüberrutschen habe ich noch nie gelesen oder gehört. Kann es nicht sein, dass es irgendwie nicht sauber eingestell ist?

----------


## willi

Wenn es nur das 42er ist gibts Alternativen: www.aribike.it/pignone%20sram...ta_sramXX1.htm
Bzw. gibts auch andere wie OneUp Components, Wolftooth

----------


## pAz

find ich interresant, und des 44er is auch ned blöd um die bandbreite noch etwas zu erhöhen...

----------


## FLo33

> Ok, das mit Drüberrutschen habe ich noch nie gelesen oder gehört. Kann es nicht sein, dass es irgendwie nicht sauber eingestell ist?


Im gelben Forum drüben jammern schon mehrere über die Haltbarkeit. Vor allem Leute mit dem entsprechenden Wadenumfang.

----------


## dirtbiker13

@ willi 
Danke für den Link, die Italiener wissen wie, hab mir bereits fürs vordere Kettenblatt (fahre 29Zoll mit 28er Zahnkranz),
ein ("sündhaft") teures italienisches Titankettenblatt (ca. 100€) von Carbon-Ti besorgt, hoffe das dieses "ewig" hält, weil das Original war bereits nach 3-4 Monaten verschlissen, was zu diesen unangenehmenen nervigen "Säge-Geräusch" beim Uphill führt.

Bei der Kasette ist nur das 42er verschlissen, der Rest ist eh aus einem Stück Stahl gefräßt ist, da gibt's keine Probleme, mich wundert schon das SRAM das nicht gleich als E-Teil anbietet...

Aber wenn man sieht wie viele neue Bikes jetzt mit 1fach ausgestattet werden bleibt zu hoffen das es mehrere Aftermarket Anbieter gibt, die dann gegenseitig die Preise drücken  :Smile:

----------


## Tyrolens

Irgendwelche Neuigkeiten von der Verschleiß-Front?

Bekomme am Montag die neue XT. Bin jetzt am Überlegen, was ich mit dem XX1 Kettenblatt machen soll. Beim letzten Kettenwechsel, es war der dritte, hat sich das Kettenblatt schon durch ein bisschen Kette mit Ziehen bemerkbar gemacht. Ich werde erst mal versuchen mit der Feile ein wenig den Bauch weg zu nehmen, aber wenn das nicht hin haut: Welches Kettenblatt nehmen?
Taugt das Carbon-Ti? Dachte sonst an ein Absolute Black...

----------


## FLo33

Ich fahr eines von Absolute Black und bin sehr zufrieden. Davor hatte ich ein NW von Raceface, sehr hoher Verschleiß und vor allem unzufriedenstellende Haltefunktion der Kette, ohne Führung und Type 2 Schaltwerk nicht fahrbar, beim AB kein Problem.

----------


## Tyrolens

Das AB ist auch von Preis/Leistung her super. Sogar als Direct Mount Kettenblatt. Werd mir eines bestellen.  :Smile:

----------


## Tyrolens

Der Briefträger hat das Kettenblatt nun gebracht. Sieht schon arg leicht aus. Hoffentlich verbiegt es sich nicht....

----------

